# Redneck bbq in Sikeston MO



## jammo (Apr 8, 2010)

Are any of you cooking in the Redneck bbq in Sikeston, MO this Saturday?


----------



## boomersooner275 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am new to smoking, but with some experience maybe in a few years. I live in Rogersville, MO.


----------

